# WTB Power V wide nose and saddle sores



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

In my search for a good saddle with rails that wont went and one that is comfortable, I came upon the WTV Power V. 

I got the Power V and installed it and instantly realized that the saddle was comfortable to sit on. Almost like one of those banana seats, if that makes any sense. 

I first noticed how long the saddle was, and had to move the saddle back on its rails, because the nose of the saddle was stabbing me in the back of my legs when I stood up. 

I then noticed when riding that the saddles nose was interfering with my big thighs, causing tenderness around the femoral artery or vein. Once I moved the seat back a bit on its rails, the pressure and tenderness were a bit relived.

I also noticed me getting pretty nasty saddle sores, mostly from its love channel stitching?

Are these complaints any of you other clyde's have and did they go away, or should I just try another saddle.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The Power V is a DH/FR saddle so its more designed for control between your thighs than actually sitting and riding on it. Sure, due to its girth it will feel nice in a parking lot (like you said, almost like a banana seat) but its not going to work for longer rides. 

For WTB saddles, the Pure V Race is nearly as wide in the rear but has a shorter and dropped nose for better pedalling. It comes with solid cro-mo rails for durability.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I kinda also feel like I am sitting directly on my grundle/taint.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Time for a different saddle. I do get sore when I have been out of the saddle for too long. That will pass. But if you are seriously getting sores, infections, bleeding or anything of that nature it is time to try something else. Saddles come in all sorts of shapes and sizes. Try different ones until one suits you.

Some swear by the powerV. IMO it is too long, too wide, and too heavy for anything but DH/FR. Even then I would likely run a lighter and narrower saddle.

Sorry, I don't have any recommendations. Since that saddle is so far out of the ball park it is hard to say what will feel better. The Fizik saddles have flex zones on the side and are narrower in general, which would help on the femoral/inner thigh rubbing. The Nisene has a model with a decent amount of padding for comfort. WTB saddles curve down at the nose on some models which would help for climbing position and poking the backs of your legs.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree try a new saddle. I like the WTB Rocket V, but I would bend the rails about once a year. I'm trying a Performance saddle now, on sale it was 39.99, i think it was called the classic. I've been comfortable on this saddle for a little over 2 hours.

I'm starting to think that I will bend rails occasionally, so go with a less expensive option.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I tried the WTB Speed V, also but bent the rails on that in only a few rides. The Speed V felt good, but was really hard in some spots and gave me soreness. Though It never have me any rashes. 


Im thinking of trying a few specialized saddles, as they have a 30 day return policy even if used when you buy direct.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

BeaverTail said:


> I tried the WTB Speed V, also but bent the rails on that in only a few rides. The Speed V felt good, but was really hard in some spots and gave me soreness. Though It never have me any rashes.
> 
> Im thinking of trying a few specialized saddles, as they have a 30 day return policy even if used when you buy direct.


FYI-The Speed V uses cheap high tensile steel rails, the Power V Race uses the same cromoly rails used in the Power V...so they are stronger


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd like to see a pic of the bike as you have it set up. As I recall, that was very helpful for us to see some things that looked amiss on the bike you were riding at that time.

I have a hunch that there may be some things we can suggest for to alter on your bike as well as some alterations to your riding technique to get you on your way to being more comfortable on your bike.

I'd also like to know what kind of shorts you are riding in (nothing weird meant by this question ;~) )

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I posted some pictures below, if you need bigger or better lighting let me know. As for shorts I wear Under Armor Micro shorts which look like this









I did a few more rides on the Power V, and it was a bit better than the first time I rode. I didn't get the inner thigh irritation, and my but seem to have gotten used to the saddle sores. Though I can say that with the bigger seat on rocky trails I feel as if I am being thrown around a lot more, even when standing.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

You need Padded Cycling Shorts and no underwear. Wearing underwear and not cycling shorts is as likely to cause the saddle sores as the saddle itself.

You can wear cycling shorts under your baggy shorts if your not into the lycra look.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Its only that saddle though, because of the stitching on its love canal. Ive never had a problem on smaller saddles. But I will try and get some of those shorts.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree with mtbiker72 that it would be a good idea to use padded cycling shorts and definitely go commando in those.

Just a few other observations. I notice you have the saddle pretty much all the way back in the rails of a seatpost that has a setback clamp design. 

Is there a reason you have/like the saddle that far back? 

Was that you that had a problem with saddle rails bending recently?

Also, I am curious how you adjust the saddle height? A good place to start is to measure your inseam with your riding shoes on. Take that measurement and multiply it by .883. Use that number to adjust your saddle height measured from the top of your pedal when it is at the absolute bottom of the pedal stroke (6 o'clock position). Then sit on the saddle with the your feet on the pedals in the 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock position. The pedal axle of your forward foot should be straight under the front of your shin just under your kneecap. If it's not, move your saddle forward or backward so it is.

Now, go for a ride like this and see how it feels. This method is not absolute, but should be a good place to start at the very least. I'd be curious to know if your saddle will still be where it is now if you follow these guidelines or how it changed.

Remember that you can always lower the seat on the trail (especially easy if you have a QR seatpost collar) for downhill or relatively flat sections technical sections if you feel uncomfortable with the saddle that high.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

As for the saddle, its not all the way back nut it is up a bit. The reason for this is it just feels better. The seat is so big, my legs feel cramped when peddling. The rails of my Speed V did bend rather quickly as did the rails of my stock specialized saddled, but each was installed as far back as allowable and both had standard steel rails, non cromoly.

I will take your suggestion and try and readjust the saddle.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Is the Pure V comfortable, I took a 10 mile ride on the Power V today and it needs to go.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I like my Pure V a lot more than the Speed V I had tried out previously.

jeffj, where did you get that inseam*.883 number? Seems like that would only work for a certain crank arm length, but it will get you in the ballpark of seat height.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

The thing about the Pure is the stitching on its rear sides, similar to the Power. I got major saddle sore from that.

Power V is too Big and has aggressive stitching
Speed V is too Weak
Pure V is strong but also has the stitching.
Laser V seems good without stitching but has weak rails. 
Rocket V race has strong rails and no stitching but is expensive


Seems WTB is a Loose Loose. They really should offer the Speed V with thick solid cromoly rails,.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

don't know if they still make them, but a Tioga DH saddle would be be primo for this guy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

you don't wear padded cycling shorts? That's crazy! Not only that, but don't get cheap ones. Get a pair of really good ones. One pair ... hand wash and drip dry them after every ride.


----------

